# Best winter day yet.



## mr.fish (Mar 15, 2008)

Since lately it seems like I'm only getting out 1 or maybe 2 days a week, I wanted to try fishing for something other than bass. I broke out the map and headed out to an undiclosed location to do some trout fishing. The creek was new to me and the morning started out slow, with alot of hit and misses. After about 2 hours it seemed like I would never hook up with a fish. Once the sun came out, and the temps warmed, the action turned up. Since I was targeting trout, I used some smaller husky jerks, and countdowns, casting at every deep hole on the creek. My first fish was not a trout, but a whopper smally, and it fought good on the lighter action pole I was using. About 3 minutes later, I hooked up with my new pb rainbow. After those 2 fish, it didn't stop. I kinda got sick of taking pics after about the 10th trout, so I decided to just take pics of the bigger, and more colorful ones. End of the day tally was somewhere around 20 trout, 2 smallmoth, and about 5, or 6 breakoffs from some trout that I would have never landed anyway. Some of these trout I hooked up with were pushing 30" or so, and I was dumb founded by thier power, and speed. This has to be one of my best winter days yet.











My pb rainbow. The guy in back of me in this pic, was trying to land a fish the same time I was. His fish was at least 6, 7 inches bigger then mine


----------



## little anth (Mar 15, 2008)

nice job sounds like fun man :wink:


----------



## SMDave (Mar 15, 2008)

Man, I need these locations for when I go to Lafayette  . Great job!


----------



## redbug (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice fish glad your catching them.

Isn't trout fishing closed after march 1st until opening day. I don't fish for them any more but i think i remember seeing that all stocked waters are off limits after march 1st.
be careful 

Wayne


----------



## Jim (Mar 15, 2008)

Good job mr. Fish!  

Love the bow pic! Congrats on the PB.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks like you tore 'em up. Nice catchin


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 16, 2008)

redbug said:


> Nice fish glad your catching them.
> 
> Isn't trout fishing closed after march 1st until opening day. I don't fish for them any more but i think i remember seeing that all stocked waters are off limits after march 1st.
> be careful
> ...



Wayne - there are "Delayed Harvest" areas that are still open. These are areas that are not stocked in early spring or not stocked at all. Look at Mr. Fish;s trout, these are not retarded stockies, but wild trout.

Great job Mike - we have to get you smiling in those pics!


----------



## redbug (Mar 16, 2008)

oka cool i wasn't sure ...

Wayne


----------



## Derek777 (Mar 16, 2008)

super catches mr fish!
those holdovers and wild trout really are fun on light tackle. make sme think of the old days back in canada on the bow river, where the likelyhood of catching a monster pb rainbow trout could happen on any cast, and multiple times a day (alberta record is 20lbs, and 7-12lbers are common.)

im hoping to hit a few year round lure only wild trout streams while im training at fort indiantown gap for the next two weeks.


----------



## mtnman (Mar 16, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!! Those are some impressive fish. Congrats on a great day of fishing. Theres a few big trout around here but I have a better chance of seeing god than to catch that many big ones in one day . Conrats again!


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 16, 2008)

Awesome fish, nice work. Those are some nice trout, same goes for the smallie.


----------

